# My DD smells like Maple Syrup (x-posted in H & H)



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

DD is 2.5 yo and always smells like maple syrup. The smell doesn't seem to be coming from her urine (I did look up Maple Syrup Urine Disease) and it's not all of the time. Usually the smell is the strongest when she wakes up in the morning or from a nap. I'm not nursing her anymore so it couldn't be from fenugreek. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## noah's_mama (Jun 20, 2006)

My ds had the same smell when he woke up for several months. I haven't noticed it as much lately. After he wore his pajamas for a couple of days in a row, the smell was really strong on them. I was kind of freaked out about Maple Syrup Urine Disease, but his urine never smelled of syrup, and he didn't have any symptoms. After researching the disease, I did find that some healthy children and adults will have the maple syrup smell for unknown reasons. I wish I could tell you more, but I just wanted you to know you're not the only one with this weird problem.


----------



## Science Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Mamatoablessing,
Your post is quite uncanny. My 2.5 year old also had intermittent maple sugar odor also the strongest when he woke up as his diaper was the wettest. I consulted the ped about this and since he did not exhibit any other symptoms (which are quite profound by the way) was told that it was most likely something in his diet. So, if you keep a diary of what he eats/drinks, you might be able to pinpoint the source. For me, retrospectively, I believe that it is certain fruits in massive quantities that attributed to this. My son tends to OD on fruit. I hope this helps. As long as your child is thriving, don't worry.

Science Mom


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Science Mom* 
Mamatoablessing,
Your post is quite uncanny. My 2.5 year old also had intermittent maple sugar odor also the strongest when he woke up as his diaper was the wettest. I consulted the ped about this and since he did not exhibit any other symptoms (which are quite profound by the way) was told that it was most likely something in his diet. So, if you keep a diary of what he eats/drinks, you might be able to pinpoint the source. For me, retrospectively, I believe that it is certain fruits in massive quantities that attributed to this. My son tends to OD on fruit. I hope this helps. As long as your child is thriving, don't worry.

Science Mom

It's nice to hear that she's not the only one. And she does eat a very unusual amount of fruit (at every meal and twice a day w/ snacks). This must be it. Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## Science Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
It's nice to hear that she's not the only one. And she does eat a very unusual amount of fruit (at every meal and twice a day w/ snacks). This must be it. Thanks for the reassurance!

I neglected to mention that odd odors can eminate from the sweat glands, perhaps why some can smell them but does not appear to be in the urine. Wait until she eats a lot of asparagus, I hear that is rather interesting.

Regards, Science Mom


----------



## Dadoftwoboys (Nov 20, 2008)

A Google search for Maple Syrup Urine Disease led me to this forum.

My wife and I are relieved to read about other toddlers that exhibit the exaxt same symptoms as our 16 month old son.

His urine does not smell of maple syrup....but HE smells very strongly of it....especially after a nights sleep.

No other symptoms in common with MSD.

However, I suppose it is noteworthy that when he was a few months old, he stopped gaining weight for a period of several months. The he started picking weight back up...

Anyone else experience this? Any follow-up stories from the people that started this thread back in April of 07??

.......and by the way....thanks for letting a Dad on the "mothering forum"...


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

This is probably a dumb question, but are your kids wearing disposable diapers? I find that some brands have a weird "sweet" smell to them.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Huh, I remember very clearly my little brother smelling like Maple Syrup when he was small, esp in the morning after waking up. His pyjamas also smelled like maple syrup.

FWIW, today he's a perfectly healthy adult.


----------



## Dadoftwoboys (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGirlieMama* 
This is probably a dumb question, but are your kids wearing disposable diapers? I find that some brands have a weird "sweet" smell to them.

Yes. Disposable. However, it's not in the urine. His body smells of it...


----------



## jenjenl18 (Jul 6, 2007)

ketones have this sweet smell. Occasionally my son will have a ketone smell- his breath, his odor, sometimes his urine. It can happen if they eat a lot of fruit, low-no carbs, or if they get a little dehydrated. In some cases it can signify diabetes so if your truly worried, talk to your ped.
But to help you not worry, some foods can make your urine smell. And this can happen with sweat too. My son sweats a lot so it can be noticeable sometimes. HTH.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

DD has sweet smelling breath, so i tested her urine for ketones & it came back neg/trace. but then i read the acetone smell is the indicator, which i have noticed off & on. today i noticed it & tested urine again. ktetones in mod/high range!!! she hasn't been eating today & saying she has a tummy ache. is that all it is? she bfs so i'm trying to make sure she's hydrated, but she won't eat or drink much else. what else can i do?

nak


----------



## Dadoftwoboys (Nov 20, 2008)

Blood and urine work came back negative for maple syrup urine disease.

Additional blood work sent to Emory for further testing. Doc said they would grow more cells from the blood and test it for other disorders...

Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dadoftwoboys* 
Blood and urine work came back negative for maple syrup urine disease.

Additional blood work sent to Emory for further testing. Doc said they would grow more cells from the blood and test it for other disorders...

Sound familiar to anyone?

Did they test for diabetes?


----------



## Lewwho123 (Jan 16, 2009)

My 1 1/2 year old son's diapers and PJ's have smelled maple syrup on and off since as long as I can remember. THANK YOU FOR YOUR RESPONSES! The smell is really getting intense and so I finally caved and called and left a message for the ped. The office's MA called right back and said that he needed to be tested for diabeties. I went the next day to see the ped and I mentioned MSUD (maple syrup urine disease). The doctor had never run into a case of it...its really pretty rare. She is currently running a test on diabeties and MSUD, but highly doubt both. MSUD is common around amish, but we're not amish, nor have amish relatives. And she said diabeties tends to be more of a "juicy fruit gum" smell rather than a "maple syrup" smell.

My son is a HUGE fruit fanatic. This explains everything! I sure hope that this is the answer! Its amazing that I had to scan through like 3 pages of google results to find these threads. We'll get the test results back possibly tomorrow, but probably not until next week. Thanks for whoever suggested heavy fruit consuption! That lends some peace of mind.


----------

